# 2005 Movie List



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Just wondering what movies folks are looking forward to this year.

Top of my list:

*Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith * have to see it, be it good or bad
*Serenity* hope its the first of many movies, or profits enough to bring back the Firefly series to TV
*Land of the Dead * love my zombie movies
*Undead* same as above
*War of the Worlds* huge budget...seemingly faithful homage to the original
*The Wallace & Gromit Movie: Curse of the Wererabbit* Any W&G item is a must-see
*Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire* - same as Star War... good or bad its a mandatory film
*The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch & the Wardrobe* Amazingly enough, I've somehow never read the series. Will have to get it in before December.
*Underworld: Evolution* - Kate Beckinsale, vampires, werewolves. Nuff said.

Gotta see them:
*King Kong * can Peter Jackson top LOTRs with this?
*Charlie and the Chocolate Factory * Have to see this one alone... my wife hates the original... Oompa loompas freak her out. Any film by Burton is a must-see.
*Corpse Bride * - Another Depp/Burton film. And also has the undead.
*Mr. and Mrs. Smith * did Angelina ruin Brad and Aniston's relationship? Who cares
*Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy * hopefully brilliant, could be a dud
*The Island* sounds interesting, and I generally like Michael Bay films
*Batman Begins * I always watch the comic book movies
*Fantastic Four * ditto
*Sin City * same as above
*Doom* ok, not a comic book, but a video game adaptation. Most of these are horrid, but I still find myself at the theater watching
*Aeon Flux* hopefully another excuse to see Charlize Theron naked... what more do you need in a script?
*Ice Harvest* - I watch anything with John Cussack.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Good list. Agree on Harry Potter. I'm not much of a fan of the books but I did enjoy the last movie. Of course, I like just about anything with time travel stuff.

Also agree on Charlie and the Chocolate Factory. The previews make it look a little silly but I love Tim Burton so definitely a must see for me.


----------



## Geeke19 (Oct 16, 2004)

The Ring 2 
Charile and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

"Be Cool" March 4
"Robots" March 11
"Madacascar" May 27


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

"Cinderella Man" is soon, also


----------

